# thames tankers 1960/1975



## Raymond d (Feb 16, 2011)

can anybody help i am trying to find to find what happend to the m/vLONDONSTONE operated by cory tank craft i cannot find any information regarding this vessel any photos. i have traced most of thames craft but not this ship.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I thought I had put an answer in yesterday but I must have missed out on the button so we will try again

LONDON STONE

Built August 1957
438 tons
By Charles Hill & Sons Bristol

1975/6 converted into a non-propellant barge

I haven’t found anything up to 1990 so I cant say if she has been scrapped or turned into a houseboat, which is the theme these days.


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Raymond, a bit more to add to David's info:
*LONDON STONE,* (Londonstone?),* O/N 187619* 
Launched 17.5.1957 & Completed August 1957 by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol, Yard No 408. Tanker for Cory Tank Lighterage Ltd., London. 438 grt, 535 dwt, 154' 10¼" LOA, 148' 11½" LBP, 31' 2" Breadth. Diesel engine, single screw. 1970 Owners restyled Cory Tank Craft Ltd., London. 1975 Converted to a barge. Like David I have found no trace of her thereafter. 
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## Raymond d (Feb 16, 2011)

*thames tankers*

thank you very much for finding this information it is most interesting .I can put this with the rest of my data. this is the best site for ships information.once again thanks.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The official registration date for the rebranding of her owners to Cory Tank Craft Ltd was 1st September 1969.

Bill


----------



## robin (Jun 23, 2005)

I worked with one of her Skippers, a Dave Mills, he told me that he joined as 'an outsider' not part of the London river 'Mafia' and they resented him working on the river for a long time. He went on leave and the Mate took over the London Stone in his absents. The Mate missjudged his approach through one of the bridges and struck it taking off the mast, wheelhouse and stopping only when it reached the lifeboats, after this she was not used again. This must have been when Cory's converted her to a Dumb Barge in 1975. On his return he was out of a job and found work with the Port Auxilliary Service, on Tugs at Chatham Naval base, where I met him, he later returned back to Wales, his birth place and died a few years later.
Hope that its of interest ?
Robin.


----------



## Raymond d (Feb 16, 2011)

*thames tankers 1960 1975*

I rember Dave he was a very nice man. and i rember the mate that took charge, the bridge she hit was the ALBERT BRIDGE. I can rember seeing her after she looked a right mess.Its a shame she was a nice looking ship.


----------



## tray43 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Raymond. Do you know my dad. he worked as a skipper on shell vessels from 1960's to 1987 on the Thames. William "Bill" Baverstock?


----------



## Raymond d (Feb 16, 2011)

dear tray 43 I worked at a oil terminal Thames matex and we had many bp tankers on our jetty. we had the bp Alert on a number of occasions, BP Rapid i was frends with the skipper who latter went on the BP Advance she was a dutch barge, if you like to talk fill free to do so or any information i can give you.


----------



## rainscott (Dec 11, 2011)

hello I am the daughter of Brian Scott who worked on the London Stone as chief engineer. I am sure he knew Dave Mills as the name rings true of many a story that was told about his time on the Thames. Sadly Dad passed away in Feb 2010 and I am only now sorting through his home in Brixham where he has hanging in pride of place what I believe to be (from his stories) a storm lantern from the London Stone that he and some other crew mates 'salvaged' when they heard she was no longer in service on the Thames. I would love to have a picture of the London stone, which he always spoke of with very fond memories, to put next to the storm lantern in its new home with me alongside Dads humanitarian award for attempting to rescue a man from the Thames and his time as a coastguard here in Brixham. If anyone could help me find a picture, even a blue print I would be very grateful. Thankyou


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello Rain. First time poster, I see. I hope these guys can help you - they're usually VERY good!


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Raymond and Rain
Found the attached picture at the following web site http://www.pbase.com/pgalena/image/106074899/original
It is captioned - London Stone at Hills Yard 22/7/1957
Hope this helps
Rob
(Scribe)


----------



## rainscott (Dec 11, 2011)

thankyou so much. it really has made this part of my dads life come alive for me and his grandchildren reading your stories and now having the image of the London stone to complete it. I have recently realised that it was during his time on the Thames onboard the London Stone that he received his humanitarian award for diving into the water and attempting to rescue a man who was drowning in the Thames. I am very proud to be passing this history on to his Grandchildren.


----------



## Raymond d (Feb 16, 2011)

Dear rains i am glad you got your photo of the London stone, as a oil worker i was aboard her a lot of times and the crew keeped her spotless, and made me very welcome. It was a long time ago and i still have the faces and the ship in my mind. If you would like to talk more dont hesatate. kind regards Raymond d.


----------



## rainscott (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks Raymond d. My mum was here for christmas and she remembered dave mills well. my mum and dad were good freinds with dave and grace and I believe my dads friednship with dave is what ultimately took us from London to live in chatham when I was just 3. I remember my mum taking my dad to work at the isle of grain at rediculous o clock in the car with my sister and I asleep in the back. I had a good trip down memory lane with my mum who enjoyed seeing the picture of the london stone, which she too, along with my uncle, my cousin and my sister boarded (on separate occasions). So very fond memories all round. Wishing you and yours a very happy new year. Take care.


----------

